# Bobcat



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, I know bobcats are listed as a threatened/endangered species here in Ohio, let me be clear I have NO interest in trapping or shooting one. However I do own some land in Athens county and two of my neighbors have reported sighting a bobcat, their properties adjoin mine, one directly south and one directly north of me so this tells me the cat should be moving through my land. One supposedly has trail cam pics and said they would email them to me. They also talked to another neighbor and said she saw it too.

I would love to get some trail cam footage of my own.
Is it legal to put bait out for them as long as no trap is around? 
If so what would be the best bait to use. Thought about putting a whole chicken out and maybe some fish? 
What area would be best to set up the camera, deep woods, wood edge, along side the road (gravel that goes through my property, no traffic on it at all) or in one of the semi clear fields (bracken and brush anywhere from chest to head height)?

Any input or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Bobcats have a large territory the chance of a trail cam pic is just that a chance. I'd say an established game trail would be your best bet. 

My cameras will catch a bobcat for a couple of days and then months will go by before he shows again.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I got two nighttime blurry pictures a month apart last fall of a bobcat on the land in Athens county where I hunt. Both pictures at the same location on the same camera. Other 6 cameras on the property no pictures of the cat


----------



## MAB3160 (Sep 6, 2016)

Edge or along rd...


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

I captured one on video back on 9/20/16 - very cool to see


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I could very easily be mistaken. I went camping at lake snowden, in Albany in Athens county, last night with a friend and around midnight we heard something moving by the water. We were basically the only ones around. I looked out the tent window and swear I saw a bobcat. Not to big of an animal, had pointy ears and eyes that were green in the little light that was there, not sure if thats a bobcat. Only saw it for about two seconds until it ran off.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Entirely possible. They really aren't that uncommon anymore around here. Between the GW and I, we've picked up 5 from the same area on the road in just as many weeks. I can't believe we don't have a season this year.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I went out today to put feed blocks out and change the cards in my deer cams and bought another cam and put it on a frozen turkey zip tied to a small tree with some tilapia filets laid around as an added bonus. I will either get the cat, lots of **** and possum or will be a good indicator of how many yotes are on my land.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My prediction is that you'll get lots of ****, opossums, and birds, and maybe a cat. Coyotes will be too leary of that im sure. 

Cats like "flashers" to draw their attention. It's an old trick that's been used in trapping for years. We hang things like feathers, tinsel, squirrel tails, and even old cds around the set. Anything that might blow around in the wind and catch the attention of a curious cat. They rely more on vision than scent, unlike coyotes and fox. Might try this around your turkey and fish. It might help up the odds that a cat will check it out before the scavengers eat it all up.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Maaaannn, now you tell me  I am an hour and a half from my land, one way. I won't be back down until next weekend when I check cams and refill feeder blocks ect. Might go down one evening to hunt, but all depends on work. Guess I will bring a new bird and something to garner attention next time.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You're better off with the camera on a lane or field type edge. Aim the camera parallel not across so like in the bend of the road so the animals are in the sensors zone for as long as possible. Set camera on 3 shot burst. You'll get cat, fox and yote pics this way. Good luck!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I put it under a pine tree about 5 yards off the road. Set to video. Will see this weekend what is up when I go to change out the cards in my other cams. If it does not get anything I will put facing out towards the road more.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Biologists trying to document bobcats will use catnip, they also wrap tree with Velcro to get hair samples to check DNA, both placed by trail camera to help determine numbers.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Bobcat cam V.1 was a bust. Probably set it too close to the bait as I got a couple videos that show nothing but some fur. Could not tell color or make up . I set it up along the edge of the road that goes through my property, will see what that shows.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice, that is what I am hoping for. Noticed some trees last week that are have the bark torn up pretty bad, extending to 20' or so up so I know it is not deer. Might be sasquatch......


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like ash trees infected with ash borers.



I have what I think is one particular bobcat that apparently never travels far. I get it on camera at least once a week, usually more. Always on one 50 acre part of the farm. I lost count of the pics I got of it last year, also had it walk by me at about 20 feet while bowhunting from the ground. Put a camera up in the same place this fall, and got pictures of it within the first few days. Of course I’m only assuming it’s the same cat. Last year it wasn’t particularly big, so I assumed it was a young of the year.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Could also be a den tree for *****.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

No clue what kind of trees they were, didn't look too hard at them. Had just finished stocking feeders ect. and was tired. There were at least 5 trees all in the same area, bark damage was not consistent, went for a few feet, then stopped, then started again. Will try to get some pix this weekend if able to. Taking the boy out for youth weekend and will depend on if he scores or not.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The missing bark is from sabor toothed eskimo chickens, been trying to get a pic for years to prove it.

Working at a Construction project on nights down in Hopedale. Thursday we were riding across property and had a bobcat in the headlights 25 yards in front of us. Fast trot, paused for a second, and continued on. Pretty decent size. Only about 40 guys spread out on site so it's pretty quiet and dark around there. Needless to say it was pretty cool to see. Not as cool though if I could only get a pic of that damn chicken!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Youth hunting today with my youth. A day we will never forget. Sitting in the shoot house staying dry this morning. To the immediate left of us. Not 1 not 2 not 3 but 4 bobcats. Crossing to the other side of our field. Absolutely freaking awesome.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

That is very impressive!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

All very cool pics and posts everyone! Looking forward to more. ...and even that elusive saber toothed eskimo chicken, lol.


----------



## basshandsdown1 (Apr 5, 2010)

we have a place in Florida port charlotte ,bobcat down there walk right down middle of the road during the day had one jump our fence walked the back fence line jump over the other side into the neighbors yard like a house cat , down there they don't run and hide,


----------

